# Bundesliga 1 05-07 Feb



## OddsPoster (Feb 1, 2010)

05 Feb 19:30 Werder Bremen v Hertha Berlin  1.40 4.20 7.00 +18  
06 Feb 14:30 Bochum v Bayer Leverkusen  5.50 3.60 1.57 +18  
06 Feb 14:30 Cologne v Hamburg  3.40 3.30 2.00 +18  
06 Feb 14:30 SC Freiburg v Schalke  4.00 3.50 1.80 +18  
06 Feb 14:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Hannover 96  1.50 3.75 6.00 +17  
06 Feb 14:30 Wolfsburg v Bayern Munich  4.50 3.60 1.66 +18  
06 Feb 17:30 Nurnberg v VfB Stuttgart  3.50 3.40 1.95 +18  
07 Feb 14:30 Mainz v Borussia M'gladbach  2.00 3.30 3.40 +17  
07 Feb 16:30 Borussia Dortmund v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.50 3.75 6.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 5, 2010)

Cologne v Hamburg 

The last match of Cologne was a win against Freiburg 2-1, they also managed to beat the champion Wolfsburg. The team is well above the relegation zone but without chances to qualify in European tournaments. The most important thing to notice is Cologne is playing better when guest. 
Hamburger made 1-1 with WOlfsburg in the last match. Only the luck didnt let them win. Hamburger are 5th and 9 points away from the 1st place. Hamburger isnt one of the best guests, as they have 3 wins, 5 dras and 1 loss. Ruud Van will make debut in this match.
Both teams are scoring a lot so I will once again try over here.
Prediction: Over 2.5


----------



## free bet (Feb 8, 2010)

great weekend to watch goals, lots of overs  typical german footie day


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 8, 2010)

free bet said:
			
		

> great weekend to watch goals, lots of overs  typical german footie day



I love german football, the overs are my passion . And my match ended 3-3 :lol:
Way over 2.5


----------

